# إلى أعزائى المسيحيين



## demonkiller (11 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو ان أجد من يجيب عن بعض الخواطر التى دارت بعقلى حين قرأت الكتاب المقدس عندكم

كنت وضعت هذا الموضوع بقسم الكتاب المقدس ولم يجب أحد 

فأرجو أن يجيب أحد على هنا 

لكم منى كل التحية


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*تفضل اسال*


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

اطرح ما عندك من خواطر و شبهات و سنرد عليها بمشيئة الرب


----------



## demonkiller (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

جيد جدا

فى البداية أود أن أسأل

تصفحت الكتاب النقدس بالكامل ولم أجد كلمة " ثالوث "

فمن أول من قال هذه الكلمة ؟

وهل يمكن أن يشرحها أحد لى ؟

أرجو فقط أن يكون من يتكلم واحد فقط - مجرد رجاء - حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع

لكم التحية


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*القاتل .....

تصفحت الكتاب النقدس بالكامل ولم أجد كلمة " ثالوث "*

*ولن تجدها ... لكنها كلمة لها مدلول روحي نستخدمها نحن المسيحيين 

وليس لغير المسيحي أن ُيلزمنا بشئ 

وأول ما عبر عنها المسيح ذاته فقال :

متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19 

فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 

قال (بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ)

وليس بأسماء ... أي أن الآب والابن والروح القدس (الله الواحد في ثالوث)*


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

هل أعتبر هذا هو الرد ؟

إذن فالثالوث ليست موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس

وتعمدون على كلمة " باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس " على أن كلمة اسم تذكر للمفرد فقط ؟

هل كلمة " اسم " لا تستخدم إلا مع المفرد ؟

تذكر أننى لا ألزم احدا أنا فقط أستوضح أشياءا تراودنى


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*demonkiller 
هل أعتبر هذا هو الرد ؟
إذن فالثالوث ليست موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس
وتعمدون على كلمة " باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس " على أن كلمة اسم تذكر للمفرد فقط ؟
هل كلمة " اسم " لا تستخدم إلا مع المفرد ؟
تذكر أننى لا ألزم احدا أنا فقط أستوضح أشياءا تراودنى* 


*كلمة تراودني .... تجعلني أشك في نواياك

والشك من حقي (لإستخدامك الفاظ لا تهدف الى قصدي) حتى ُتثبت حسن نيتك

عندما تتكلم عن الله تكلم بحرص ولا ُتزيد على كلماته لكي لا يأتي عليك غضبه*


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

وجب يا صديقى العزيز أن تعرف لغة من يكلمك

أنا مجرد رجل بسيط يحب أن يعرف عما يدور حوله

كلمة " تراودنى " عن الشكوك معناها " تلاعبنى, تحاورنى, وتدور بخاطرى "

 ولا اعلم لماذا تشكك فى نواياى فأنا أسبفسر فقط هل أعتبر هذا ردا ؟

هل كلمة اسم لا تستخدم إلا للمفرد ؟

شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*أنا أعني بلفظ بإسم ... الثالوث المتحد في جوهره (وليس المنقسم) كما يظن البعض

لكنه في نفس الوقت مميّز في أعماله*


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

يا عزيزى الفاضل

أنا أسأل عن الثالوث 

أنت بكل أدب قلت إن الكلمة ليست موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس

فأتيت بعدد تقول أنه يدل على الثالوث " باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس "  

هل هذا دليلك على الثالوث ؟ أن كلمة " اسم " للمفرد ؟

قل نعم هذا دليلى أو قل لا 

ثانيا أنت قلت 



> أنا أعني بلفظ بإسم ... الثالوث المتحد في جوهره (وليس المنقسم) كما يظن البعض
> 
> لكنه في نفس الوقت مميّز في أعماله



هل يمكن أن تشرح لى هذا ؟ 

أرجو فقط أن تخبرنى عن لو كان دليلك أن " اسم " تذكر للمفرد فقط


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*هل هذا دليلك على الثالوث ؟ أن كلمة " اسم " للمفرد ؟*


*ما هدفك من السؤال .... لكي أجيبك*


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

هدفى معرفة أضصللمة " ثالوث " التى قلت أنت لى انها ليست موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس

انت أتيت بعدد يقول " باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس " وقلت إن كلمة " اسم المفرد " تعنى أنهم واحد

هل هذا دليلك على وجود الثالوث ؟
هل دليلك على وجود الثالوث هو استخدام كلمة " اسم " مفردة للثلاثة  ؟

السؤال واضح يا عزيزى وكنت أنتظر إجابة منذ مشاركات عديدة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



demonkiller قال:


> جيد جدا
> 
> فى البداية أود أن أسأل
> 
> ...


 

كلمة "ثالوث" غير موجودة بالكتاب المقدس لكنها كحقيقة  موجودة بالكتاب المقدس


* يؤكد الكتاب المقدس بروعة ووضوح تعاليمه المقدسة عن الله الواحد.
الفرق أن البعض ينادي بوحدانية صماء...أي وحدانية مجردة...بينما أكد الله وحدانيته العاقلة الحية في الكتاب المقدس.
نستطيع أن نختصر عقيدة الثالوث في ثلاث عبارات بسيطة..أن الله موجود بذاته...وهذا الإله الموجود بذاته هو ناطق بعقله...وهذا الإله الموجود بذاته والناطق بعقله هو حي بروحه القدوس.
*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



demonkiller قال:


> هدفى معرفة أضصللمة " ثالوث " التى قلت أنت لى انها ليست موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> انت أتيت بعدد يقول " باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس " وقلت إن كلمة " اسم المفرد " تعنى أنهم واحد
> 
> ...


 
*وجود الثالوث ملئ بالادلة الكتابية لا يرتكز على كلمة "اسم" *


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



> كلمة "ثالوث" غير موجودة بالكتاب المقدس لكنها كحقيقة موجودة بالكتاب المقدس
> 
> 
> يؤكد الكتاب المقدس بروعة ووضوح تعاليمه المقدسة عن الله الواحد.
> ...



اقتبست يا عزيزى رجائع بعدم التفرع 
فانت أتيت لى بشىء أغرب من الدليل الذى اتى به الزميل فريدى

أنت تقول "  بروعة ووضوح تعاليمه المقدسة عن الله الواحد "

لم يختلف أحد على وجود إله واحد  اما الغريب فهو :



> نستطيع أن نختصر عقيدة الثالوث في ثلاث عبارات بسيطة..أن الله موجود بذاته...وهذا الإله الموجود بذاته هو ناطق بعقله...وهذا الإله الموجود بذاته والناطق بعقله هو حي بروحه القدوس.



حسنا أين هذا فى الكتاب المقدس ؟  من أين جاءت كلمة "ثالوث " إذا لم تكن موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس

هات دليلا من الكتاب المقدس يدل حتى على هذا الكلام 

 النص فى بداية يوحنا لم يذكر الروح القدس إذن فهل جاءت بعد ذلك ؟ هل معنى هذا ان الله لم يكن حيا قبل وجودها ؟

أريد دليلا يا عزيزى على  كلمة " ثالوث " طالما ليست فى الكتاب المقدس من أين أتت ؟ وما الدليل عليها فى الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



> وجود الثالوث ملئ بالادلة الكتابية لا يرتكز على كلمة "اسم"



أين هذه  الأدلة الكتابية  ؟ أنتظر واحدا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

الادلة على وجود حقيقة الثالوث بالكتاب المقدس:​ 

الروح القدس


وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة* وروح الله* يرف على وجه المياه ( تكوين 1 : 2 ).


وملأته من *روح الله* بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعة ( خروج 31 : 3 ).


وملأه من *روح الله* بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعة ( خروج 35 : 31 ).


فحلّ* روح الله* على شاول عندما سمع هذا الكلام وحمي غضبه جدا ( صموئيل الاول 11 : 6 ).


وكان *روح الله* على عزريا بن عوديد ( اخبار الايام الثاني 15 : 1 ).


*روح الرب* تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني ( صموئيل الثاني 23 : 2 ).


الكلمة (الابن)

وعاد الرب يتراءى في شيلوه لان الرب استعلن لصموئيل في شيلوه *بكلمة الرب* ( صموئيل الاول 3 : 21 ).

*بكلمة الرب* صنعت السموات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها. ( مزمور 33 : 6 ).


روح الرب تكلم بي* وكلمته* على لساني ( صموئيل الثاني 23 : 2 ).


الى وقت مجيء *كلمته*.قول الرب امتحنه ( مزمور 105 : 19 ).


ورذلوا الارض الشهية.لم يؤمنوا *بكلمته* ( مزمور 106 : 24 ).


ارسل *كلمته* فشفاهم ونجاهم من تهلكاتهم (مزمور 107 : 20 ).


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*إشعياء الأصحاح 48 العدد 16 

تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ. 

منذ وجوده أنا هناك .... المسيح كائن كينونة الله ....... ولا إرتباط بالزمن

السيد الرب ............ الله الآب 

أرسلني ..... المتكلم ..... الله الابن 

وروحه ............... الله الروح القدس*


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

هل هذه ادلتكم على الثالوث ؟ 
هل أبدأ فى مناقشتها معكم علنى أفهم منها ما تقولون أنه ثالوث ؟


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

أعزائى

أنا لم انفى وجود الروح القدس او انفى وجود المسيح

لكنى أريد دليلا على أن هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد كل ما ذكرتموه يبين وجودهم فمثلا قال  ana ان الروح حلت على شاول وعلى آخرين وهناك انها حلت على شمشون إذن هل كل هؤلاء جزء من الثالوث ؟

والعزيز فريدى قال إن الله الاب أرسل الله الابن  

أين هذا " الله الاب و الله الابن "  لانص يقول إن الإله أرسل المسيح 

تتكلم عن الكينونة؟ ألا تعرف أن سليمان كائن من قبل العالم ؟ ألا تعرف ان المسيح اختار تلاميذه من قبل العالم ؟

كينونتهم بالروح كما كانت كينونة المسيح فجسد المسيح لم يأت إلا بعد ولادته

بالعامية :

واحد أرسل واحد يبقوا الاتنين واحد ازاى ؟

أين الدليل على أن الثلاثة واحد ؟


----------



## demonkiller (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

أقصد أين الدليل على انهم "شخص واحد " ؟


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*واحد أرسل واحد يبقوا الاتنين واحد ازاى ؟*


*واحد أرسل واحد ده كلام تقوله في سوق الخضار 

هذة الالفظ غير مناسبة ونحن نتكلم عن الله 

ولماذا تريد أن تعرف عن الله وأنت تكرهه *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

الله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم
ناشــد حنــا

وحدانيـــة اللـــه

الثــالـوث الأقــدس

الفلاسفة الموحّدون والأقانيم الثلاثة

 عقيـدة الثالوث ليست من الوثنية 

تميـز أقانيـم اللاهـوت الثلاثـة


وحدانية اللـه

 يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في عهديه القديم والجديد أن الله واحد، لا إله إلا هو. ومجرد ذكر اسم "الله" بـ (ال التعريف) دليل على وحدانيته. واليك بعض الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس:

من العهد القديم: "فَاعْلمِ اليَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَعَلى الأرض مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. ليْسَ سِوَاهُ"(تثنية 4: 39). "اسمعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ" (تثنية 6: 4) "أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعٌ كلَّ شَيْءٍ نَاشِرٌ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحْدِي.بَاسِطٌ الأرض. مَنْ مَعِي؟" (إشعياء 44: 24) "أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلَهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ. لَيْسَ سوَايَ"(إشعياء 45: 1). "أَلَيْسَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ خَلَقَنَا؟" (ملاخي 2: 10).

ومن العهد الجديد: "بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ" (مرقس 12: 32) "وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟" (يوحنا 5: 44)، "لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (رومية 3: 30) "وَأَنْ لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ آخَرُ إِلاَّ وَاحِداً" (1كورنثوس 8: 4)، "وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (غلاطية 3: 20) "لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ" (1تيموثاوس 3: 5)، "أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ" (يعقوب 2: 19). نوع وحدانية الله

  قبل أن أبين بالأدلة العقلية والنقلية والمنطقية النوع الوحيد للوحدانية التي تليق بالله جل جلاله، وأؤيد ذلك بشهادة الفلاسفة الذين يؤمنون بالتوحيد، قبل ذلك أرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس الذي اقتبسنا منه بعض الآيات الدالة على وحدانية الله حيث نجد فيه صيغة الجمع (*) في اسم الله عز وجل، تلك الصيغة التي وردت في العهد القديم نحو ثلاثة آلاف مرة فضلا عن العبارات الكثيرة الواضحة التي نجد فيها لا ما يفيد الجمع فقط بل الثالوث بالتحديد. واليك بعض الشواهد الكتابية من العهد القديم:

   أول آية في الكتاب المقدس هي "فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرض". وفي عدد 26 من نفس الإصحاح يقول الله "نَعْمَلُ الإنسان عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا"، وفي عدد 22 من الإصحاح الثالث يقول الله "هُوَذَا الإنسان قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا". وقوله تعالى كواحد يدل على وجود أقانيم في اللاهوت. وفي العدد السابع من الإصحاح الحادي عشر يقول الله "هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ ".  

  وفي (مزمور 45: 6-7) نقرأ "كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اللهُ إلى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ ". وهنا نرى الآب والابن. وفي (المزمور الثاني) نجد الله الآب الماسح، والله الابن الممسوح، والروح القدس المسحة "وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ" (1يوحنا 2: 20)، فنقرأ قول الآب عن الابن "أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي" (مز 2: 6). وقول الابن عن الآب "قال لي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ" (ع7). وقول الروح القدس عن الابن "اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. قَبِّلُوا الاِبْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ" (ع 11، 12).

   وفي (مزمور 110) نقرأ "قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي "وهنا نرى الآب والابن. وفي (إشعياء 6: 8) نقرأ "مَنْ أُرْسِلُ (بالمفرد) وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا (بالجمع)؟"

   وفي (إشعياء 48: 12، 16) نقرأ "أَنَا الأول وَأَنَا الآخِرُ (الابن)... مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ (الآب) أَنَا هُنَاكَ (الابن). وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ (الآب) أَرْسَلَنِي (الابن) وَرُوحُهُ (الروح القدس) "وهنا نرى ثالوثاً في اللاهوت ثم إليك هذه الشواهد من العهد الجديد:

نقرأ في (متى 3: 16، 17) أن الرب يسوع له المجد عندما اعتمد من يوحنا في نهر الأردن انفتحت له السموات وأتى عليه الروح القدس "نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ» "وهنا أيضاً نرى الأقانيم الثلاثة. 

   ونقرأ في (متى 28: 19) قول الرب يسوع لتلاميذه "فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسم الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. "فنجد هنا أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة ونلاحظ أن الرب يسوع يقول "باسم"لا بـ "أسماء" لأن الثلاثة هم واحد، الله الواحد.

   ونقرأ في (إنجيل يوحنا 14: 16، 17، 26) "وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إلى الأَبَدِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ... وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسمي". وهنا نجد الأقانيم الثلاثة. 

   ونقرأ في (2كورنثوس 13: 14) "نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ". وهنا نجد الأقانيم الثلاثة.
 ونقرأ في (غلاطية 4: 6) "بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إلى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ». "وهنا نرى الأقانيم الثلاثة. وكذلك في (أفسس 2: 18) حيث نقرأ "لأَنَّ بِهِ (بالمسيح) لَنَا كِلَيْنَا (اليهودي والأممي) قُدُوماً فِي رُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ إلى الآبِ "وكذلك نقرأ فـي (رسالة يهوذا 20، 21) "مُصَلِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ". 

   ولأن الله بثالوث أقانيمه هو إله واحد لذلك عندما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أقنومين أو أكثر لا يأتي بالفعل في صيغة المثنى أو الجمع بل في صيغة المفرد. مثال ذلك قوله "وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ أَبُونَا وَرَبُّنَا يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ يَهْدِي (بالمفرد) طَرِيقَنَا"(1تسالونيكى3: 11). وأيضاً "وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، وَاللهُ أَبُونَا... يُعَزِّي (بالمفرد) قُلُوبَكُمْ"(2 تسالونيكي 2: 16، 17). ونلاحظ في هذه الآية تقدم ذكر الابن عن الآب لأن الأقانيم الثلاثة واحد في اللاهوت. ومن الخطأ أن نقول: الأقنوم الأول، والثاني، والثالث. ونقرأ أيضاً "قَدْ صَارَتْ مَمَالِكُ الْعَالَمِ لِرَبِّنَا (الآب) وَمَسِيحِهِ (الابن)، فَسَيَمْلِكُ (بالمفرد) إلى أَبَدِ الأبدينَ" (رؤيا 11: 15). وأيضاً "سَيَكُونُونَ كَهَنَةً لِلَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحِ، وَسَيَمْلِكُونَ مَعَهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ"(بالمفرد) ألف سنة (رؤيا 20: 6). وأيضاً "وَعَرْشُ اللهِ وَالْحَمَلِ (المسيح الفادي) يَكُونُ فِيهَا (عرش واحد)، وَعَبِيدُهُ يَخْدِمُونَهُ (بالمفرد)" (رؤيا 22: 3).

الثالوث الأقدس

   مما تقدم نرى أن الله أعلن ذاته في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، إلهاً واحداً لا نظير له ولا شريك في ثلاثة أقانيم: الآب والابن والروح القدس. الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله، لا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد، ذات واحدة، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد. ولكن ثلاثة أقانيم متحدون بغير امتزاج ومتميزون بغير انفصال. وكل أقنوم أزلي، أبدي، غير محـدود، لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان، كلي العلم، كلي القدرة، كلي السلطان، لأن الأقانيم ذات واحدة.وكلمة "أقانيم" كلمة سريانية، وهي الوحيدة في كل لغات العالم التي تستطيع أن تعطي هذا المعنى، أي تميز مع عدم الانفصال أو الاستقلال. لأنه بما أن الله لا شبيه له بين كل الكائنات، وبما أن لغات البشر إنما تصف الكائنات المحدودة، فلا توجد فيها كلمة تعطينا وصفاً للذات الإلهية بحسب الإعلان الإلهي. وبهذه المناسبة أقول أنه لا يجوز بالمرة تشبيه الله الواحد من جهة أقانيمه الثلاثة بتشبيهات من الكائنات كالشمس وغيرها لأن كل الكائنات محدودة ومركبة، والله غير محـدود ولا تركيب فيه وقد استعمـلت بعض اللغات كالإنجليـزية كلمـة "شخص" للتعبير عن الأقنــوم ولكن كل شخص كائن مركب والله لا تركيــب فيه، والأشخاص المتميزون منفصلون، ومهما تماثلوا لا يمكن أن يتعادلوا تماماً أو يتّحدوا. أما كلمة أقانيم فتعني شخصيات متميزة، ولكن متحدة (بغير امتزاج) وهم ذات واحدة. وربما تكون أقرب كلمة عربية لمدلول الأقانيم هي كلمة "تعينات".

هل هذا معقول؟

تبدو هذه الحقيقة معقدة فعلاً وصعبة الاستيعاب، ولكن أليس هذا دليلاً واضحاً على صحتها وعلى أن الله نفسه هو الذي أعلن ذاته بها؟ لأن الإنسان إذا أراد أن يزيف إيماناً أو يصنعه فإنما يصنعه وفق الفطـرة البشرية وفي مستوى العقـل ليسهـل قبـوله واستيعابه. أما إذا كان الأمر خاصاً بحقيقة الله غير المحدود فلا بد أن يكون الإعلان كبيراً فوق الفهم الطبيعي، وأسمى من العقل ولكن لا يتعارض معه، ليكون المجال لقبول الإعلان الإلهي، للإيمان ولنور الله في القلب كما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن "الإنسان الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدَهُ جَهَالَةٌ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ (أي في ما لروح الله) رُوحِيّاً"(1كورنثوس 2: 14). 

   فالإيمان بإعلان الله عن ذاته ثالوثاً، وإن كان يبدو صعباً، ولكنه معقول، بل هو المعقول لأننا سبق أن رأينا أن الوحدانية المطلقة لا تليق بالله لأنها تقتضي تنـزيهه عن الصفات والعلاقات. ولكن بما أن الله ذات فهو يتصف بصفات وله علاقات. ولكن بما أنه وحده الأزلي فلم يكن غيره في الأزل ليمارس معه الصفات والعلاقات. وبناء عليه تكون صفاته وعلاقاته عاطلة في الأزل ثم صارت عاملة بعد خلق الكائنات، وحاشا أن يكون الأمر كذلك لأن الله منـزه عن التغير، وهو مكتف بذاته، مستغن عن مخلوقاته. إذن لابد أن الله كان يمارس علاقاته وصفاته في الأزل مع ذاته لأن لا شريك له تركيب فيه. ولا بد في هذه الحالة من الاعتراف بأن وحدانيته جامعة، أي جامعة لتعينات الذات الواحدة، لأن من لا تعين له لا وجود له.

  ولا تناقص بين الوحدانية والتعينات لأن الله واحد في جوهره وجامع في تعيناته، لأنه يمارس صفاته وعلاقاته مع ذاته بالفعل منذ الأزل، مع تعيناته وليس مع صفاته لأن الصفات معان، وليست تعينات عاقلة يمكن التعامل معها. فلا يقال مثلاً أن الله كان في الأزل يكلم صفاته ويسمعها ويبصرها ويحبها، أو أن صفاته كانت تكلمه وتبصره وتحبه ولكن نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس أن الابن يحب الآب، والآب يحب الابن قبل إنشاء العالم، والروح القدس هو "روح المحبة". وكانت هناك مشورة في الأزل بين الأقانيم الثلاثة.

  ولابد من الإقرار بتعينات الله وإلا جعلناه جوهراً غامضاً لا يمكن الاتصال به أو معرفة شيء عنه بينما يتفق الجميع على أنه تكلم مع موسى ومع إبراهيم وأظهر ذاته للأنبياء. ووجود التعينات في الله لا يمس وحدانيته كما قلنا لأن التعينات هم ذات الله وليسوا أجزاء من ذاته، حاشا. بل ذات واحدة، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد. 

   لاشك أن هذه الحقيقة فوق الإدراك البشرى لأنه لا شبيه لهذه الوحدانية في الكائنات المنظورة ولكن هذه الحقيقة لا تتعارض مع العقل بل هي معقولة. وقد شهد بمعقوليتها كثيرون من الفلاسفة الموحدين الذين تعمقوا في البحث.

أراء بعض الفلاسفة الموحدين في نوع وحدانية الله، وفي الأقانيم:

   قال الإمام الغزالي في كتابه "الرد الجميل" المشار إليه في كتاب "تاريخ الفلسفة في الإسلام" صفحة 196 : "يعتقد النصارى أن ذات الباري واحدة في الجوهر، ولها اعتبارات. والحاصل من هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي أن الذات الإلهية عندهم واحدة في الجوهر وإن تكن منعوتة بصفات الأقانيم". 
   وقال الشيخ أبو الخير الطيب في كتابه "أصول الدين" صفحة 153: "أقوال علماء النصارى تشهد بتوحيدهم، لأنهم يقولون أن الباري تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال، وله ثلاث خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح النقاب عنها وهي: الآب والابن والروح القدس. ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظروف". 

هاتان الشهادتان عن الإيمان المسيحي قريبتان من الصحة. غير أنهما قالا عن الأقانيم أنهم "اعتبارات" أو "صفات"وهذا نقلوه عن بعض فلاسفة المسيحيين دون الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس. 

  وقال القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب الباقلاني في كتابه "الطمس في القواعد الخمس". "وإذا أمعنا النظر في قول النصارى أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم لا نجد بينهم وبيننا اختلافاً إلا في اللفظ فقط. فهم يقولون أنه جوهر ولكن ليس كالجواهر المخلوقة ويريدون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته، والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة". 

   ولكن الواقع أنه لا فساد في العبارة، فقد شهد كثيرون من العلماء والفلاسفة أنه يمكن إطلاق كلمة "جوهر" على الله. فقد قال مثلاً الإمام جعفر بن محمد الأشعبي: "يتعين أن يكون الله جوهراً، أو جوهراً مع سلامة المعنى". وقد جاءت كلمة "جوهر" مرة واحدة في الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح "الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 3).

وجاء في كتاب العقائد النسفية صفحة 162 "لا مخالف في مسألة توحيد واجب الوجود إلا الثنوية (أي الذين يعتقدون بإلهين: واحد للخير وآخر للشر) دون النصارى" أي أن النصارى موحِّدون. 

   وقال ابن سينا "الله علم وعالم ومعلوم، وعقل وعاقل ومعقول، ومحبة ومحب ومحبوب". وجاء في مجلة كلية الآداب الصادرة في مايو سنة 1934، وفي كتاب نصوص الحكم للفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي (صفحات 133، 134، 225، 226) ما يأتي "إن أول صورة تعينت فيها الذات الإلهية كانت ثلاثية، وذلك لأن التعيين كان في صورة العلم حيث: العلم والعالم والمعلوم حقيقة واحدة. كما أن أول حضرة إلهية ظهر فيها الله كانت ثلاثية لأنها حضرة الذات الإلهية المتصفة بجميع الأسماء والصفات. فضلاً عن ذلك فإن عملية الخلق نفسها تقتضي وجود الذات الإلهية، والإرادة، والقول: "كن". فالتثليث هو إذن المحور الذي تدور حوله رحى الوجود وهو الشرط الأساسي في تحقيق الإيجاد. والخلق". 

   وقد أنشد الفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي في حب الله قائلاً: 

 "تثليث محبوبي وقد كان واحداً       كما صير الأقنام بالذات أقنما"

  ولا يقصد هذا الفيلسوف بهذا الشعر وبأقواله السابقة أن يؤيد العقيدة المسيحية لأنه كان من المسلمين المتمسكيـن، ولكنه أراد أن يعلن أن الله كان يظـهر دائما في ثالوث هـو "العلم والعالم والمعلوم ". أو "الذات والإرادة والكلمة". ويقصد أن مجرد اتصاف الله بصفات وقيامه بأعمال دليل على أنه تعالى ليس أقنوماً واحداً بل أقانيم.

وقال نفس هذا الفيلسوف "إن الله هو الأول والآخر، والظاهر والباطن، وعين ما ظهر وعين ما بطن فالأمر حيرة في حيرة. واحد في كثرة، وكثرة مردها إلى واحد ". 

   وقال ابن الفارض "الحمد لله الذي تجلى بذاته، فأظهر حقائق أسمائه وصفاته، فجعلها أعيانا ثابتة وحقائق عينية". 

   وقال الشيخ البيجوري "الحاصل أن الوحدانية الشاملة هي وحدانية الذات، ووحدانية الصفات، ووحدانية الأفعال". 

   وقال صاحب التحقيق "أرى الكثرة في الواحد. وإن اختلفت حقائقها وكثرت فإنها عين واحدة. فهذه كثرة معقولة في واحد العين".

   وقال الإمام الغزالي "من ذهب إلى أن الله لا يعقل نفسه إنما خاف من لزوم الكثرة". ثم قال "إن كان عقل الله ذاته فيرجع الكل إلى ذاته فلا كثرة إذن. وإن كانت هذه كثرة فهي موجودة في الأول"(أي أنها أصلية في الله أزلاً). 

   وقال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في شرحه لاعتقاد المسيحييـن فـي ذات الله (كتاب الله صفحة 171) "إن الأقانيم جوهر واحد. وإن "الكلمة " و"الآب" وجود واحد، وإنك حين تقول "الآب" لا تدل عن ذات منفصلة عن "الابن" لأنه لا انفصال ولا تركيب في الذات الإلهية". 

عقيدة الثالوث ليست مقتبسة من الوثنية

يقول البعض، إما عن عدم درس وفهم أو عن سوء نية بغرض التضليل، يقولون أن عقيدة الثالوث كانت موجودة عند الوثنيين في الهند، وكانوا يطلقون على إلههم المثلث: براهما، وفشنو، وسيفا ويقولون أن البوذيين كانوا يعتقدون أن بوذا ذو ثلاثة أقانيم: الأول والوسط والآخر. وأن قدماء المصريين كانوا يعتقدون بآلهة ثلاثية: الأولى أمون، وكونس، وموت. والثانية: أوزيريس، وايزيس، وحورس. والثالثة: خنوم، وساتيت، وعنقت. وأن الأول من كل مجموعة هو الآب والثاني هو الابن والثالث هو الروح القدس كما هو الحال عند المسيحيين. ويقولون أن البابليين والفرس والصينيين كانوا يعتنقون مثل هذه العقيدة. 

   والواقع أن كل هذه الأقوال هراء في هراء وليس لها أي نصيب من الصحة. وهي تقال لتضليل غير الدارسين. ولكن بالدرس الدقيق لتلك الديانات يتضح أن براهما وفشنو وسيفا عند الهنود ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً. أما بوذا فكان رجلاً عادياً عاش في الهند حوالي سنة 500 قبل الميلاد وكانت له تعاليم معينة. أما آلهة المصريين فهي لا تنص على أن كل مجموعة من آلهتهم إله واحد بل ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً فكانوا يمثلون أمون برجل وكونس (أوخنسو) بالقمر، وموت بأنثى النسر. وأوزيريس برجل، وايزيس بامرأة، وحورس بالصقر، وخنوم بالكبش، وساتيت بامرأة هي زوجته الأولى، وعنقت زوجته الثانية. ولا مجال هنا للكلام عن الأوثان الأخرى عند البابليين والفرس وغيرهم. 

   فأي افتراء متعمد بجهل تتضمنه أقوال أولئك المعترضين! ويكفى هنا أن نثبت بطلان هذه الأقوال من الوجهة التاريخية باقتباس أقوال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقـاد في كتـاب "الله" صفحات 149إلى 154 ونلخصها فيما يلي: "فكرة الله في المسيحية لا تشبهها فكرة أخرى من ديانات ذلك العصر الكتابية أو غير الكتابية. وروح المسيحية في إدراك فكرة الله هي روح متناسقة تشف عن جوهر واحد، ولا يشبهه إدراك فكرة الله في عبادة من العبادات الوثنية. فالإيمان بالله على تلك الصفة فتح جديد لرسالة السيد المسيح لم يسبقه إليها في اجتماع مقوماتها برسول من الكتابيين ولا غير الكتابيين. ولم تكن أجزاء مقتبسة من هنا أو هناك، بل كانت كلاماً متجانساً من وحي واحد وطبيعة واحدة". 

تميز الأقانيم

أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة متحدون في الجوهر واللاهوت، ولكل أقنوم كامل صفات اللاهوت، أي أزلي وأبدي وغير محدود كلي القدرة والعلم والسلطان والقداسة. ولكن الأقانيم متميـزون، أي أن لكل أقنوم بعـض أعمال خاصة لا نستطيـع أن ننسبها إلى الأقنومين الآخرين. فهناك تميز واتحاد ولكن ليس هناك امتزاج أي لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الابن هو الآب ولا الآب هو الابن، مع أن الابن والآب واحد. 

   وواضح جداً من الكتاب أن أقنوم الابن هو الذي جاء إلى العالم متجسداً مرسلاً من الآب ليتم عمل الفداء بموته الكفاري على الصليب، فمكتوب "فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا"(1يوحنا4: 10). و "لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأبديةُ" (يوحنا 3: 16). "وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ" (غلاطية 4: 4). والابن يقول "خَرَجْـتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إلى الْعَالَمِ وَأيضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إلى الآبِ" (يوحنا 16: 28). فالآب هو الذي أرسل الابن، وهو الذي بذله لأجلنا وهو الذي قدمه كفارة عن خطايانا. والابن هو الذي خرج من عند الآب، وهـو الذي جاء إلى هذا العالـم مولودا من عذراء، وهو الذي مات على الصليب حاملا قصاص خطايانا. ولا نستطيع أن ننسب إلى الابن ما اختص به الآب. ولا ننسب إلى الآب ما اختص به الابن فنقول مثلاً أن الآب تجسد وأتى إلى العالم مولوداً ومات على الصليب. هذا خطأ محض لأن الذي تجسد هو أقنوم الابن فقط. ولا يجوز أن نقع في هذا الخلط في الكلام أو في الصلاة، ولو عن طريق السهو. 

   والروح القدس جاء إلى العالم في يوم الخمسين مرسلاً من الآب والابن، جاء بلاهوته غير متجسد ليشهد للابن وليسكن في جميع المؤمنين بعد أن ولدهم ولادة ثانية في كل الأجيال وفي كل مكان في العالم وهذا دليل على لاهوته غير المحدود الذي لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان. 

  ومن اختصاص الابن أيضاً أن يدين الأشرار، الأحياء والأموات لأنه هو الذي أكمل الفداء على الصليب. ومما يبين هذا التميز بوضوح قول الوحي "الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن لكي يكرم الجمـيع الابن كما يكرمـون الآب"(يوحنا 5: 22).

   ومن سخف القول أن هذا التميز يعني انقساماً أو تجزيئاً في اللاهوت وسبق أن أوضحنا الرد على هذا الاعتراض لأن اللاهوت واحد غير محدود لا يدرك ولا ينقسم لأنه لا تركيب فيه. ولكن التميز هو في الأقانيم أو تعينات الله المتحدة في الجوهر بغير انقسام أو امتزاج. 

   ومن سخف القول أيضاً أنه إذا كان الله قد تجسد ونزل من السماء إلى هذا العالم فهل كانت السماء خالية في مدة التجسد؟ ومن الذي كان يدير الكون في تلك المدة؟ والخطأ كله يرجع إلى تطبيق ما للكائنات المحدودة التي تقع تحت حِسِّنا وبصرنا على الله غير المحدود الذي لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان من الأزل وإلى الأبد، وبتطبيق أقيسة المحدود على الله غير المحدود. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (*) لا يمكن الاعتراض على استعمال صيغة الجمع بأنها صيغة تعظيم الذات لأن هذه الصيغة لا توجد في اللغة العبرية التي كتبت بها التوراة بدليل أن أقوال الملوك المدونة في التوارة هي بصيغة المفرد "أنا فرعون"، "أنا نبوخذ نصر". فضلاً عن ذلك فإن الله العظيم لا يحتاج إلى تعظيم ذاته.


----------



## Tabitha (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



demonkiller قال:


> أعزائى
> 
> أنا لم انفى وجود الروح القدس او انفى وجود المسيح
> 
> ...



*يبدو انك معلوماتك ضئيلة جداا عن الكتاب المقدس  

ابسط مثال انك لا تعرف الكلام اللي قاله ربنا يسوع;*

[Q-BIBLE]*متى 28*
*18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا. دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.19  فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم* الآب والابن والروح القدس. 20 وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر. آمين*[/Q-BIBLE] 


*لاحظ ان ربنا يسوع قال *بإسم ولم يقل باسماء 
الله الواحد ثالوث; الاب والإبن والروح القدس

هذا من الادلة التي بالعهد الجديد


وايضا من الأدلة التي من العهد القديم 

أن مرادف كلمة الله بالأصل العبري للعهد القديم هي الوهيم (= اي الخالق العظيم)
وهي كلمة جمع (لتشمل معنى الثلاثة أقانيم) ، ويمكن تطبيقها بتطبيق مفرد (= بمعنى ان الله الواحد ثالوث) *






> تتكلم عن الكينونة؟ ألا تعرف أن سليمان كائن من قبل العالم ؟



*هات دليلك يا اخ
هات لنا ان سليمان اكد وقال:*
*الحق الحق اقول لكم انا سليمان كائن قبل العالم !*



> ألا تعرف ان المسيح اختار تلاميذه من قبل العالم ؟



*مافهمتش ايه علاقة هذا بالموضوع!
وبما انك ذكرت هذا الكلام دون دراية لمعنى الاية ...... 
فهذا الكلام بيؤكد أن علم المسيح هو علم الله لإنه هو الله
مش معنى هذا الكلام إن التلاميذ موجودين قبل إنشاء العالم، ولكن معناها إن المسيح (الله) بعلمه المسبق عرف تلاميذه 
ومرة تانية هذا الكلام بيثبت أن المسيح هو الله -- وانت بنفسك جبتلنا دليل دون أن تدري 

وعلى شان مانبقاش بنقول مجرد كلام -- ادي الدليل من الكتاب المقدس
الله بيكلم كل نفس بشرية وبعلمه المسبق عارف كل شخص باسمه قبل ان يولد
لما قال لأرميا النبي;*

[Q-BIBLE]*ارميا 1*
 4 فكانت كلمة الرب اليّ قائلا 5 قبلما صورتك في البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك. جعلتك نبيا للشعوب.[/Q-BIBLE]


*شفت المفاجأة!

إسلوب المسيح بإختيار تلاميذه هو هو نفس اسلوب الله بالعهد القديم بإختيار أنبياءه
كلام المسيح لتلاميذه هو هو نفس كلام الله بالعهد القديم لما اختار انبياءه 

لان المسيح هو الله*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

 يتبع
البرهان الكتابي على الثالوث 
توجد البراهين الكثيرة الواردة في الكتاب المقدس والتي تؤيد الثالوث والأقانيم الثلاثة، الله الآب، الله الابن، الله الروح القدس. والجزء التالي سنتحدث فيه عن أقوال الوحي يسوع المسيح توجد الشواهد الكثيرة التي تساوي يسوع المسيح بالله ففي تكوين 1:1 "في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض ونقول في يوحنا 1:1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس" 

وفي انجيل يوحنا14:1 "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً. 

ويقول الوحي في كولوسي13:1 

"الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلة ملكوت ابن محبته الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا. 

الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فإنه فيه خُلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين الكل به وله قد خُلق. 

يوحنا58:8 
"قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل ..." 

يوحنا18:5 

"فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لأنه لم يكسر السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله. 

لقد تنازل الله الينا في شبه صورة جسدنا وفي هيئتنا يتكلم لغتنا ويسير على أرضنا بلا خطية لكي يكون الكفارة الكاملة المقبولة والبدلية التي ترفع قصاص الإنسان بأن يأخذ هو على الصليب مكان الخاطئ وهنا يتم عدل الله ورحمته. العدل بأن يموت الخاطئ لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت والرحمة أن يموت واحد بدلاً عن البشرية كلها لأنها أخطأت وواقعة تحت حكم الموت وهذا ما فعله الرب يسوع المسيح بالتجسد والصلب والقيامة. 

يوحنا39:5 

"فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي." 

يوحنا7:14 

"لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه." 

يوحنا30:10 

"أنا والآب واحد. فتناول اليهود حجارة ليرجموه أجابهم يسوع أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني: أجاب اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف فانك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً." 

يوحنا13:3 

"وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان لكي لا يهلك كل من يرمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

الادلة كتيرة اختي  Anestas!a


----------



## Tabitha (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



marounandrew قال:


> الادلة كتيرة اختي  Anestas!a



اكيد طبعا اخي *اندرو* كتيرة جدا جدا 

ومن له اذن للسمع ..


----------



## demonkiller (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لتفسير العضو لنصوص الكتاب المقدس تفسير شخصي*


----------



## demonkiller (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

التعليق على الأدلة الكتابية سيكون بعد أن تتفضل بالإجابة على أسئلتى 

فلا نص منهم يثبت أن الاثنين شخص واحد " علما بأنك قلت أن الاب ليس هو الابن "


----------



## demonkiller (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

الأسئلة هى 

هل يسوع هو الروح القدس ؟
هل اللاهوت هو الناسوت ؟

هل قولك بأن " الاب ليس هو الابن لكن الاثنين واحد " معناه انه واحد مكون من ثلاثة أجزاء ؟


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*demonkiller 
هل يسوع هو الروح القدس ؟

يسوع المسيح ليس هو الروح القدس 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل اللاهوت هو الناسوت ؟

اللاهوت ليس هو الناسوت ... المسيح (الله الظاهر في الجسد) له ناسوت ولاهوت 

ولتفسير هذة الجزئية أقول :

إذا ذبح شخص شخصاً آخر هل نقوال أنه ذبح جسده وذبح روحه؟

نحن نقول أن الذي ُذبح هو الجسد فقط ... أما الروح فلا ُتذبح 

الموت يسري وُينفذ على الناسوت....الموت لا يسري ولا ُينفذ على اللاهوت

.......................................... ((( هذة أفعال )))

الناسوت لم يفارق اللاهوت ....... ((( هذة صفات )))

فهناك إتحاد دون إمتزاج : 

إتحاد في الصفات الإلهية دون إمتزاج في الأفعال 

مثال :

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 5 العدد 19 

أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعاً فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ. 

في هذة الآية : ..... الله مصالح 

...................... الميسح مصالح

فلله كان فكر المصالحة ................................ (فكراً)

في المسيح تمت المصالحة ......................... (فعلاً)

إتحاد في الصفات (التوجه)(التصالح) وتميُّز في (الفعل) 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هل قولك بأن " الاب ليس هو الابن لكن الاثنين واحد " معناه انه واحد مكون من ثلاثة أجزاء ؟

خلينا نحترم الله في كلامنا وبلاش كلمة أجزاء وأستبدلها بكلمة أقنوم لتفرُّد الله بصفاته

المثال السابق وضح كيفية توحد الصفات (الجوهر) مع التميُّز في الأفعال

فنقول الأقانيم الثلاث متحدة في الجوهر (ولا تنفصل) ومميَّزة في الأفعال*


----------



## عماد وجدى (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

يشتهر المعترضون باقتباس آيات الكتاب المقدس الذي هو كلمة الله الحيّة، ولكن استعمالهم لهذا الكتاب المبارك هو بصورة جزئية ومشوّهة، وجميع تفاسيرهم التعليمية هي من اجتهادهم الخاص لتلائم عقائدهم البائدة الباطلة...

إن المعترضون أعداء لدودون لعقيدة الثالوث، وقد ركّزوا عليها حملات عنيفة، فيها الكثير من الكلام الجارح للمسيحيين... ومما تجدر ملاحظته هو: أن السواد الأعظم من المسيحيين يسودهم الجهل في موضوع عقيدة الثالوث وألوهية المسيح وألوهية الروح القدس.... فهذه العقائد الثلاث هي أهم العقائد في كنيسة المسيح منذ تأسيسها على الإطلاق.

يدّعي المعترضون أمثال شهود يهوه أن إبليس هو منبع هذا التعليم، ومصدره خرافات تعود إلى البابليين والمصريين القدماء، وقد أدخلت في الديانة المسيحية. يقولون: لا وجود لكلمة ثالوث في كل الكتاب المقدس، من أول سفر التكوين إلى آخر سفر الرؤيا، وإن كلمة ثالوث لم تتسرب إلى الكتابات والمؤلفات الدينية إلا في أواخر القرن الثاني ميلادي، وفي مجمع نيقية بالذات، المنعقد سنة (325)، جعل الثالوث العقيدة المركزية للديانة المسيحية، التي اعتُرف بها يومئذ ديانة رسمية للحكومة، وأيد عقيدة الثالوث، الإمبراطور الوثني قسطنطين، الذي كان رئيساً لذلك المجمع، وعلاوة على الاعتبارات السياسية التي حدت بالإمبراطور إلى مناصرة عقيدة الثالوث، فإنه استسهل أمر تأييدها لأنها جزء من فلسفة أفلاطون الوثنية المنتشرة في ذلك الحين... الخ...

إن أول شخص صاغ هذه العبارة (ثالوث) هو: (ترتليانس) الذي عاش في القرن الثاني ميلادي. ثم أن هناك مصدر آخر يقول أن أول من استعمل كلمة ثالوث ومشتقاتها هو: (تاوفيلوس الأنطاكي) سنة (181) ميلادية، بمعنى آخر، أن هذين الشخصين كانا معاصرين للكنيسة التي أتت مباشرة بعد الكنيسة الرسولية الأولى التي تعاليمها تعتبر ركيزة إيماننا المسيحي. والسؤال هنا: أين كان الله عز وجل، كي يسمح أن تضل كنيسته التي اقتناها بدمه وهي في المهد...؟ ولماذا لم يتدخل لكبح جماح المضلين...؟

لنسمع رأي الكتاب المقدس في هذا الأمر، حين ألقي القبض على بعض الرسل بتهمة أنهم يروّجون بدعة جديدة بين اليهود: (فقام في المجمع رجل فرّيسي اسمه غمالائيل معلم للناموس مكرّم عند جميع الشعب وأمر أن يخرج الرسل قليلاً ثم قال لهم: أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون احترزوا لأنفسكم من جهة هؤلاء الناس في ما أنتم مزمعون أن تفعلوا لأنه قبل هذه الأيام قام ثوداس قائلاً عن نفسه أنه شيء الذي التصق به عدد من الرجال نحو أربعمئة الذي قتل وجميع الذين انقادوا إليه تبدّدوا وصاروا لا شيء بعد هذا قام يهوذا الجليلي في أيام الاكتتاب وأزاغ وراءه شعباً غفيراً فذاك أيضاً هلك وجميع الذين انقادوا إليه تشتتوا والآن أقول لكم تنحوا عن هؤلاء الناس واتركوهم لأنه إن كان هذا الرأي أو هذا العمل من الناس فسوف يُنتقض وإن كان من الله فلا تقدرون أن تنقضوه لئلا توجدوا محاربين لله...) (أعمال 5: 34- 39).

ونسأل أيضاً: هل المسيحيون الذين اتخذوا قانون مجمع نيقية دستوراً لهم، جميع المسيحيين من أرثوذكس وكاثوليك وإنجيليين، هل هؤلاء كانوا على ضلال طوال (17 قرناً) وما زالوا، وشهود يهوه الذين ظهروا على مسرح التاريخ المسيحي منذ حوالي الـ (120 سنة) هم على حق....؟

إن عدم وجود كلمة ثالوث في الكتاب المقدس، أمر لا يطعن في صحته أبداً. ولكن بالرغم من ذلك، هناك آيات ومقاطع عديدة تشهد لصحة هذه العقيدة ولوجود الثالوث وإن بصورة مبطّنة شبه مستورة... ومن هذا المنطلق نسأل شهود يهوه، لماذا إذن بعد اعتناقهم البدعة يعتمدون (باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس)...؟ إنه لمن الواضح تماماً لأي شخص، ولو كانت ثقافته بسيطة، أن يلاحظ بأن (واو العطف) في هذه الآية، تعطف الكلمة اللاحقة على سابقتها دون أي تمييز أو تفريق، واضعة بذلك الأسماء الثلاثة في مرتبة واحدة يستحيل تفريقها...

(عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس) يدل هذا القول على حقيقة التوحيد، كما يدل على تثليث الأقانيم، لأنه قال: (باسم) أي بصيغة المفرد لا الجمع، مع أنه ذكر الأقانيم الثلاثة كلاً على حدة، ومن هذه العبارة نفهم أنه لا يمكن أن يكون الابن والروح القدس مخلوقين، بدليل أنهما مقرونان باسم الآب كشيء واحد، بخلاف عدم ملاءمة الاسم نفسه لما يكون مخلوقاً، فإن كلمة (ابن الله) و (الروح القدس) لا يصح أن يسمى بهما الشيء المخلوق... هذه حقيقة ظاهرة لمن يتأمل...

عند التدقيق جيداً، نرى الثالوث متجلٍ بكل عظمة في الكتاب المقدس: (فلمَّا اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلاً مثل حمامة وآتياً عليه وصوت من السموات قائلاً هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت...) (متى 3: 16- 17) الأقنوم الثالث (أي الروح القدس) نزل على الأقنوم الثاني (أي الابن)، في حين صرّح الأقنوم الأول (أي الآب) قائلاً: (هذا هو ابني الحبيب...).

(هذا هو الذي أتى بماء ودم يسوع المسيح لا بالماء فقط بل بالماء والدم والروح هو الذي يشهد لأن الروح هو الحق فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد والذين يشهدون في الأرض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم في الواحد...) (1يوحنا 5: 6- 8).

إن المعترضون يعترضون على المقطع الموضوع تحته خط، بحجة أنه لم يرد في الأصل اليوناني... فيقولون: إنها الآية أي (1يوحنا 5: 6- 8) المحببة إلى الثالوثيين، والمستخدمة منهم أكثر من غيرها من الآيات لدعم عقيدتهم، وذلك لأنها الآية الوحيدة التي تورد (الآب والكلمة والروح القدس) ثم تقول: و (هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد)، لكن هذه الآية قد ثبت أنها مضافة ومدسوسة إلى الأصل كما يشهد بذلك جميع علماء الكتاب المقدس المحدثين...

إن اعتراضهم هذا غير مقبول البتة، لأن الآية الأخيرة من المقطع تكون مبهمة في حال غياب الآية المعترض عليها، فـ (واو) العطف في بداية الآية الأخيرة، يجب أن يكون لها سابق، وإلا كانت بلا معنى، فمن هنا أدخلت الآية من قبل المجامع الكنسية للتوضيح والتسهيل في فهم كنه هذا المقطع الجوهري والحسّاس.

إن مجمع (كارتاج) الذي انعقد سنة (397) ميلادية، أقر قانونية كل الأسفار المتداولة آنذاك في كنيسة المسيح، وما زالت حتى يومنا هذا، هي نفسها المتداولة بين أيدينا... والسؤال هنا: إن كان الكتاب المقدس بترجمته المتداولة اليوم في جميع الكنائس، غير أمين للنص الأصلي، فلماذا يعتمده الشهود ويقتبسون من آياته...؟ وما موقف الذين يسمعونهم، إذ أنهم يبشرونهم من كتاب مليء بالدسائس والتناقضات...؟

لا يخفى أن حقيقة الثالوث ترى أيضاً من أول وهلة في الكتاب المقدس، وفي أول فصل فيه بقوله: (نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا...) (تكوين 1: 26)، وإن قال شهود يهوه، إن هذا القول هو من قبيل التعظيم، يدحض ادّعاؤهم بقوله تعالى: (هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا، عارفاً الخير والشر...) (تكوين 3: 22)، ففي ذلك كما لا يخفي أكبر دليل على وجود أقانيم في ذاته تعالى... إن العبارة (كواحد منا) تدل على أن الكائن المتكلم، كان يخاطب كائناً أو أكثر من نوعه، وإلا لكان الأصح أن يقول: (هوذا الإنسان صار مثلي...).

(هلمّ ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم، حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض...) (تكوين 11: 7) فلفظة (هلمّ) تتضمن نوعاً من الدعوة، يفرض وجود متكلم ومخاطب. ونفهم من القالب التي صيغت فيه العبارة، أن الآب الخالق، دعا الابن والروح القدس، لمرافقته إلى الأرض لكي يبلبل الألسن.

نعم إن تعليم عقيدة الثالوث وارد بكثرة في صفحات الكتاب المقدس، وإن كان بصورة مبطّنة، وهذا ما لا يروق للمعترضين ...​​​


----------



## Tabitha (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



demonkiller قال:


> المتكلمون أصبحوا كثيرين لا اعرف لماذا



*ولماذا هذا الانزعاج يا عزيزي ..... **!*


> كلام العزيز مارون درو كثير ولم يعلن عن شىء



*اراك وبعد ان قلت هذا الكلام .... غير جاد بالمعرفة ،
وعلى اي أساس قررت ان كلام اخونا مارون لم يعلن عن شئ؟!!
كلامك هذا اكبر دليل انك ماتعبتش نفسك بقراية حرف من كلامه ..*




> العزيزة أناستازيا
> 
> يبدو انك لم تقرأى الكتاب المقدس جيدا



*:new6:  ..... بطل تكرر الكلام ورايا اخي العزيز demon killer*




> يعنى لما نسألكم أين قال المسيح علانية انا الله تقولون لن تؤمن بها



*لا يا عزيزي ... انا لا يمكن ان اتبع طريقتكم بالحوار 
ولا تتناسى كلامك !
انت اللي قلت سليمان قال انه موجود قبل انشاء العالم !
وانا فقط طلبت منك ان تاتي بالشاهد من الكتاب المقدس

إفتكرت دلوقتي ؟*




> من فينا لم يقرا الكتاب المقدس ؟



 *لا تعليق*




> على العموم اقرأى هذا سليمان يتحدث :



*قبل ما نروح للشواهد اللي اتيت بيها ,,,
فاكر شرطي ,, انا قلت ايه ؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *
> هات دليلك يا اخ
> هات لنا ان سليمان اكد وقال:
> الحق الحق اقول لكم انا سليمان كائن قبل العالم !
> *


*

هل قال أنا سليمان؟

[Q-BIBLE]
Pro 8:12 «أَنَا الْحِكْمَةُ أَسْكُنُ الذَّكَاءَ وَأَجِدُ مَعْرِفَةَ التَّدَابِيرِ. 
Pro 8:13 مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ بُغْضُ الشَّرِّ. الْكِبْرِيَاءَ وَالتَّعَظُّمَ وَطَرِيقَ الشَّرِّ وَفَمَ الأَكَاذِيبِ أَبْغَضْتُ. 
Pro 8:14 لِي الْمَشُورَةُ وَالرَّأْيُ. أَنَا الْفَهْمُ. لِي الْقُدْرَةُ. 
Pro 8:15 بِي تَمْلِكُ الْمُلُوكُ وَتَقْضِي الْعُظَمَاءُ عَدْلاً. 
Pro 8:16 بِي تَتَرَأَّسُ الرُّؤَسَاءُ وَالشُّرَفَاءُ كُلُّ قُضَاةِ الأَرْضِ. 
Pro 8:17 أَنَا أُحِبُّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَنِي وَالَّذِينَ يُبَكِّرُونَ إِلَيَّ يَجِدُونَنِي. 
Pro 8:18 عِنْدِي الْغِنَى وَالْكَرَامَةُ. قِنْيَةٌ فَاخِرَةٌ وَحَظٌّ. 
Pro 8:19 ثَمَرِي خَيْرٌ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَمِنَ الإِبْرِيزِ وَغَلَّتِي خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ الْمُخْتَارَةِ. 
Pro 8:20 فِي طَرِيقِ الْعَدْلِ أَتَمَشَّى فِي وَسَطِ سُبُلِ الْحَقِّ 
Pro 8:21 فَأُوَرِّثُ مُحِبِّيَّ رِزْقاً وَأَمْلَأُ خَزَائِنَهُمْ. 
Pro 8:22 «اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 
Pro 8:23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 
Pro 8:24 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 
Pro 8:25 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]





			وكلمة " منذ الأزل مسحت " لا تدل على المسيح ، إذ لفظ " المسيح " لقب أطلق على كثيرين غير المسيح عيسى ممن مسحهم الله ببركته من الأنبياء كداود وإشعيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اراك تتبع تفسيرات شخصية واقتطافات دون وعي من الكتاب المقدس 
واحيانا اخرى مش بتتكلم بدليل اساسا 

كل النص هذا بيتكلم على اقنوم الكلمة اقنوم الحكمة
كتبه سليمان النبي بإرشاد من روح الله 
بدليل: أول كلمة بالشاهد اللي انت جبته ،بيقول; أنا الحكمة


انا شايفاك باول مشاركتك كنت بتستشهد ببعض ما يؤمن به اليهود بحجة على كلامك .... فياريت ترجع لليهود وتشوفهم هل بيؤمنوا إن هذا الكلام بينطبق على سليمان النبي أم الله ؟!!

وإرجع للموضوع ده عشان نفس النقطة انفتحت فيه قبل كده وفيه تفاصيل وشرح اكتر 

راجع اخر تلات صفحات بالموضوع ده;

المسيح ابن الله







			Psa 45:7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ ( داود ) بِدُهْنِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ. 
Isa 61:1 رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي ( أشعياء ) لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ


ستقولين كيف كانت كينونة سليمان سأقول لك ككينونة المسيح بالروح فقط لأن الأجساد لم تكن موجودة قبل ولادتهما

أنقر للتوسيع...


شرحت لك موضوع سليمان ولا يمكن ان ينطبق على سليمان صفة الازلية
ولا هذه النصوص اللي اتيت بيها ... وأكرر هذا كلام الله كتب بواسطة نبيه سليمان
ومن الدلائل البسيطة التي تثبت ان السيد المسيح ولادته من عذراء ليست هي التي اوجدته بالدنيا (مثلي ومثلك) إنه ولد من عذراء 






			وأيضا ملكى صادق

Heb 7:1 لأَنَّ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ هَذَا، مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ، كَاهِنَ اللهِ الْعَلِيِّ، الَّذِي اسْتَقْبَلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَاجِعاً مِنْ كَسْرَةِ الْمُلُوكِ وَبَارَكَهُ، 
Heb 7:2 الَّذِي قَسَمَ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عُشْراً مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. الْمُتَرْجَمَ أَوَّلاً «مَلِكَ الْبِرِّ» ثُمَّ أَيْضاً «مَلِكَ سَالِيمَ» أَيْ مَلِكَ السَّلاَمِ 
Heb 7:3 بِلاَ أَبٍ بِلاَ أُمٍّ بِلاَ نَسَبٍ. لاَ بَدَاءَةَ أَيَّامٍ لَهُ وَلاَ نِهَايَةَ حَيَاةٍ. بَلْ هُوَ مُشَبَّهٌ بِابْنِ اللهِ. هَذَا يَبْقَى كَاهِناً إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 


إذن فملكى صادق وسليمان أزليان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب انا رديت عليك بالنسبة لحكاية سليمان ...
اما بالنسبة لملكي صادق .... 
فملكي صادق بالعهد القديم هو رمز للسيد المسيح (من حيث عمل الكهنوتي)
(الموضوع كبير جدا ويطول شرحة ولكن حاجاول اختصر)

لاحظ بالشاهد اللي انت جبته مشبه بابن الله ... قال شبه ... اذا ملكي صادق هو  رمز لكهنوت السيد المسيح ،
اذا لما يقول الكتاب
بلا اب بلا نسب لا بداءة ايام له ولا نهاية حياة 

هذا الكلام ينطبق على عمل ملكي صادق الكهنوتي الذي كان مختلفا بالعهد القديم عن كهنوت هارون (والذباح الحيوانية والدموية) -- 
إذا هذا الكهنوت يبقى كهنوت ابدي اكمله السيد المسيح


والدليل على كلامي أن هذا الكلام والازلية تنطبق فقط على السيد المسيح
أن ملكي صادق تولى هذا الكهنوت بفترة حياته على الارض فقط،  ولكن لما مات انتهت خدمته، 
*إذا لا يمكن ان تنطبق صفة الابدية على ملكي صادقاما السيد المسيح فصار رئيس كهنة إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق (مزمور 110 : 1--4)







			لا يا عزيزتى 
بل أسلوب اختيار المسيح لتلاميذه " انهم موجودون قبل الارض " هو نفس فكرة " المسيح كائن قبل ابراهيم "

بينما انتى غيرت كلمة "اختار" إلى " عرف " 

الرب اختار المسيح قبل الارض كما اختار سليمان وكما تم اختيار التلاميذ 

أين المفاجأة وأين الذى يقول أن المسيح هو الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



انا رديت عليك على النقطة دي ,, بس الظاهر انك عامل نفسك مش واخد بالك
على العموم انا جاوبتك ، اما الاقتناع فده شئ يرجع لك






			تقولين أن العلم واحد ؟ كيف هذا ؟ ألم تقرأى الكتاب المقدس ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


الظاهر ان الجملة دي عاجباك اوي من ساعة ما انا قلتهالك 
ودي يمكن تالت او رابع مرة تكررها بمشاركتك
خلاص عرفت انك شاطر .. برافو 






			مرقس 13: 32 و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا الملائكة الذين في السماء و لا الابن الا الاب 

كيف هذا بينما يقول المسيح عن الساعة أنه لا يعلمها بينما الاب يعلمها ؟ كيف يكون علمهما واحد ؟ 

هذه هى المفاجأة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



للرد على الشبهة دي .... يحتاج صفحات 
ولكن بإختصار;

" بعد أنْ تكلَّم الربّ يسوع المسيح عن حتميّة دمار الهيكل وأنَّه لن يبقي فيه حجرٌ علي حجرٍ إلاَّ ويُنقض ، يقول الكتاب " وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟ " (مت24/3) ؟ وكانت إجابته لهم هي كشفه وإعلانه لكلّ العلامات والأحداث التي ستسبق ذلك اليوم بكلِّ دقَّةٍ وتفصيلٍ ، وختم حديثه مؤكدًا حتميّة إتمام كلّ ما قاله قائلاً " اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ." (مت24/35) . ولكي لا يسأله التلاميذ عن موعد حدوث ذلك قال لهم " وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ." (مر13/32). 

وبدلاً من تركيزهم علي اليوم والساعة والأوقات والأزمنة والسؤال عن متي يحدث هذا ومتي يكون ذلك ، طلب منهم أنْ يركِّزوا علي ضرورة السهر والصلاة لأنَّه سيأتي في يوم لا ينتظرونه وفي ساعة لا يتوقَّعونها ؛ " اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ." (مت24/42) . وعند صعوده إلي السماء أكَّد لهم جازمًا أنَّه ليس من حقِّهم معرفة الأزمنة أو الأوقات لأنَّها تخصّ الآب فقط " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ " (أع1/7) . "


النص اللي بين العلامات مقتبس من موقع أبونا عبد المسيح بسيط







			لم يختلف اثنان على وجود اله واحد فقط فلا يصح أن يكون اثنين فالدنيا ستفسد



أين الدليل على أن الثلاثة هم شخص واحد ؟ صيغة اسم المفرد ؟ قلنا انها تستخدم فى الجمع ويمكن أن تبحث أنت عنها قى الكتاب المقدس وستجدها وخاصة فى سفر الملوك الاول 18 : 24 

انت قلت يا عزيزى :


هل معنى هذا أن الرب كان ناقصا ويتحتم عليه ممارسة علاقات وصفات ؟ كيف هذا ؟ أنت هكذا تلغى فكرة الألوهية
فمرة تقول أنه مستغن عن مخلوقاته وفوق العلاقات ومرة تقول أنه لابد وأن يمارس علاقاته أيا كانت هذه العلاقات لا ينبغى للرب أن يحتاج إليها 



فوق الإدراك  ومعقولة ؟ كيف هذا 

سأسألك ببساطة 

هل المسيح هو الروح القدس ؟
هل الناسوت هو اللاهوت ؟

أرجو أن تجيب عن هذا  

مما تقول عن الإمام الغزالى فهو لم يعترف او يقول بإمكانية الناسوت وإنما يتحدث عما يعتقده النصارى 
ويقول " ويعتقد النصارى " ولم يقل أنه يوافق عليه

ثم لماذا لم تكمل اسم الكتاب ؟ أم أنك تنقل فقط من كتاب القس ابراهيم لوقا ؟

الكتاب اسمه " الرد الجميل لألوهية عيسى بصريح الإنجيل " فهو ينفى كل ما تقول يا عزيزى

وباقى من استشهدت بهم لن يكون للكلام الذى اتيت به معنى إذ أنك تقول أن الغزالى يعترف بمعقولية الثالوث بينما حتى لم تذكر اسم الكتاب كاملا

حتى أعرف انك موحد أم لست موحدا وأظن أنه من حق كل الموجودين معرفة هذا :

مرة أخرى السؤالان هما : هل الناسوت هو اللاهوت ؟
                                   هل المسيح هو الروح القدس ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



كلام غريب جداا بيدل على انك عالم عظيم بالكتاب المقدس 
وخصوصا انك بتتكلم من غير دليل واحد على الاقل






			اقرأ عن كريشنا وانت تعرف فكرة التثليث
اقرأ عن هرقل ( هركليز ) وفكرة ابن الرب زيوس ( خاصة وأن زيوس ويهوة هما اسما الرب فى العهد القديم )

أنت تتكلم فلسفيا وأنا أبحث عن أدلة وقد أعجبتنى هذه الكلمة منك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


راجع هذا الموضوع;

الرد الكامل على مقال : مـطابقـــة النصرانية لديانـــة الهنـــد الوثنـــية ! 




			إذن الاب ليس هو الابن  لكن الاثنين واحد

إذن فالاب مختلف عن الابن وبالتأكيد مختلف عن الاب وبالتأكيد مختلف عن الروح لكن الثلاثة واحد

هل معنى هذا أن الرب عندكم مكون من ثلاثة أجزاء ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت ليه بتحب تزيد وتعيد بالكلام هل هو عدم فهم ولا عامل نفسك مش شايف الاجابات *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

اولا نرد علي حاجة حاجة وانا اتحديdemon killer انة قراء كلامي او ردودي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



> كلام العزيز مارون درو كثير ولم يعلن عن شىء




اين الدور الكتير يا شيخ حرام عليك خلي الحكم بنا الاعضاء فانت لقيت نفسك مش عارف ترد قلت اقول اية اقول اية اطلعهم انهما قعدو يلفو الكلام واطلع انا صح يا شيخ حرام عليك 




> لاحظ ان ربنا يسوع قال *بإسم ولم يقل باسماء
> الله الواحد ثالوث; الاب والإبن والروح القدس





> يبدو انك لم تقرأى الكتاب المقدس جيدا فكلمة اسم يمكن أن تستخدم للجمع لك أن تبحثى [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> طب مش عجبك دي هبسطهالك المثلث متساوي الاضلاع كل اضلاعة متساوية هل بنقول الضلع كذا اوكذا او بنقول ثلاثت اضلاعونسكت  احنا بنقوا المثلث لة ثلاثة اضلاع متساوية
> ...


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



demonkiller قال:


> التعليق على الأدلة الكتابية سيكون بعد أن تتفضل بالإجابة على أسئلتى
> 
> فلا نص منهم يثبت أن الاثنين شخص واحد " علما بأنك قلت أن الاب ليس هو الابن "


 
على الأقل, لما تسأل, توسع قليلا و دون افكارك بصورة مفهوم, لا بسطر و نصف

الأبن و الأب واحد, و هذا بشهادة المسيح نفسه:

يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 30 

[Q-BIBLE] 
أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

الأب و الأبن هم واحد في الجوهر الألهي

فهمت و لا لسة؟

بعدين ما دخل سؤالك هذا بما سألته عن كلمة الثالوث؟

سألت و اجبناك لفظ الثالوث غير مذكور بالكتاب المقدس, لكن دلائله موجودة
و المسيحيين يستخدمون اللفظة هذه لتوضيح دلائل و اشارات الثالوث

فهمت و لا لسة؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

ارهنك انك لم تقرء ولا ردودي ولا ردود الاعضاء الاخرين والمشرفين  فارجوك اقراها كاملا ارجوك وان تفهمتها قلنا مش


----------



## demonkiller (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب اعادة كتابة العضو رد حذف من الأدارة مسبقا بسبب قلة الأدب و اللف و الدوران*


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

اتعلم النظام يا محمدي
لما احذفلك مشاركة, فهذا لأنها مشاركة مخالفة, و لست في روضة اطفال لتضعها من جديد و تتحدى امور الأدارة
احذرك من تكرار ردود قد خذفتها الأدارة مستقبلا

و يا ريت تمسك اعصابك, بدل ردود التفهة التي  نصفها "ههههه" و تعدي على العقيدة المسيحية

اذا كنت لست اهلا للحوار, و لا تستطيع ان تمسك اعصابك فلا اهلاو لا سهلا بك في المنتدى

سألت و ناقشت و اجبناك, فلا داعي ان تتحلى بأخلاقة محمدك النجس هنا
اذهب و نفض اوسخاك المحمدية النابعة عن محمدك الوسخ في مكان اخر

ما تنسى تصور الرد هذا ايضا :yahoo:


----------



## demonkiller (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

شكرا على أدبك يا نصرانى ( ضحكنى وقول إنك مش نصرانى علشان أفضحك أكتر مانتا مفضوح )

يا من تعبد *********

أنا خالفت ؟

ههههههههههههههههههه

طيب فضيحتك حتكون بجلاجل يا عاجز عن إثبات دينك 

مع العلم إنى ماليش دعوة لا بمحمد ولا بالإسلام 

إنما طالما انك جبان لدرجة انك خايف تواجهنى حافضحك يا ********



> و يا ريت تمسك اعصابك, بدل ردود التفهة التي نصفها "ههههه" و تعدي على العقيدة المسيحية


 

وماذا أقول امام جبان لا يستطيع ان يثبت دينه ويتهرب بالحذف

نجس ؟
ههههههههههههههههه

*******

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

باى يا ******


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*فنقول الأقانيم الثلاث متحدة في الجوهر (ولا تنفصل) ومميَّزة في الأفعال 

الحمد لله ما أتيت به أسفل هو ما فهمته من أعلى لكن الفارق الألفاظ المستخدمة 

فقد عرفت أن الثالوث عبارة عن ثلاثة مختلفين فى الأعمال وليس كل منهم الآخر ويكونون مع بعضهم " الواحد "

وصولك لهذة النقطة شئ رائع *

:018A1D~146:


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*



demonkiller قال:


> شكرا على أدبك يا نصرانى ( ضحكنى وقول إنك مش نصرانى علشان أفضحك أكتر مانتا مفضوح )
> 
> يا من تعبد *********
> 
> ...


 
أعملك أيه اذا كنت انسان غير مؤدب ولا تعرف الحوار بدون سب و شتيمة؟
عارف طرقكم الملتوية, تسبون و تشتمون لكي تطردوا وتتفاخرون هبلا بذلك

لو كان فيكم راجل, يتحاور بدون قلة ادب و ردود نصها شخصنة و سب و "هههههه"

تركت ردك مع التعديل على بعض لكمات المسيئة للعقيدة المسيحية(أغلط في كما شئت, لكن لن اسمح لك بالتعدي على العقيدة المسيحية ولو بحرف واحد), لتيقى وصمة عار لكل مسلم يحاور بطريقتك, و ليعرف الكل من هو المسلم عندما يحاور.. عندما يفلس يبدأ بقلة الأدب المحمدية

ربنا يهديكم...


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

اولا انتم هنا بالنيابة عن الاسلام فمنكم نعرف الاسلام فانت اسئت الية    وفية مثل <جة يكحلها عماها>وبقلت ادبك عرفنا مقدار جهلك وضعفك لانة لا يتحاور في اشياء شخصية الا الجهلاء والضعفاء امثالك فانت اتخذت محمدك اسوة حسنةفكما نعلم انة كان سباب فالعيب مش عليك العيب علي الافعي التي تضخ سمومها في اذنك وعقلق الفاضي الخالي من كل تفكي فانتم عنيتو في العالم العربي من تخلف من فراغ لا طبعا






> شكرا على أدبك يا نصرانى ( ضحكنى وقول إنك مش نصرانى علشان أفضحك أكتر مانتا مفضوح )



هههههههههههههههههههههههه صدقني انت الي ضحكتنا بجهلك فانت لم تكن بتعرف تقرء بدليل جميع مشاركاتك توضح ذلك ولنجعل الاعضاء حكم بيننا والبينة علي من ادعي  مين فينا مفضوح انت بتتكلم عن نفسك ولا اية بيقولو في علم النفس انة الي فية صفة زيادة اوي بيتهم الاخرين بيها فبجد اي حد عندة اكتئاب يقرا ردودك وجهلك الشنيع وهتلقية خف من الضحك ثانيا انت اخر واحد تتكلم علي الادب يا سباب فانا قرات شتمتك لنا وربنا تسمحك اولا


> يا من تعبد
> 
> أنا خالفت


؟

دع الاعضاء يرون قلت ادبك ولا صحيح الشتيمة في الاسلام مش مخلفةههههههههههههههههههه



> طيب فضيحتك حتكون بجلاجل يا عاجز عن إثبات دينك



يا ريت تنشر الموضوع في كل المنتديات الاسلامية الهابطة وصدقني هنفرح اوي بجد مش بهرج لتبين للناس جهلك اوعي تكون نسيت ومصورتهاش كدة انا ازعل لو عوزني اسعدك في تصويرها انا مستعد فان قرء اي عضو الموضوع من اولة سيجد الردود التي تسد افواة الجهلاء امثالك




> مع العلم إنى ماليش دعوة لا بمحمد ولا بالإسلام



ههههههههههه بجد علينا برضة العب علي حد تاني  امال هتنشرها فين يعني كمان كذاب ايها المحمدي مش غريب عليك فمحمد قال الكذب في3حلات اما الحرب او علي المراة..........الخ
واحد الائمة قال الشات حرب فمش غريب علي امثالك يا هذا والدليل الثاني عندما اهان الحبيب ماي روك محمدك ثارت اعصابك وشتمت وقليت ادبك فلي يقرء يعرف كدة كويس




> إنما طالما انك جبان لدرجة انك خايف تواجهنى حافضحك يا


مين الي خايف يواجة مين  انظرو الخوف الاسلامي  اسفل:yahoo::smil12::yaka:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة demonkiller
> المتكلمون أصبحوا كثيرين لا اعرف لماذا







> وماذا أقول امام جبان لا يستطيع ان يثبت دينه ويتهرب بالحذف
> 
> نجس


 ؟

لا متربي اوي ومادب ظلمنا اوي بجد هو دة الادب الاسلامي تعلمو منة يا مسلمين



> ههههههههههههههههه


 
 اضحك وخليك فرش بعد الهيجان الي كنت فية


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> باى يا




هتوحشنا هنلاقي مين دلوقت نضحك علي جهلة


----------



## عماد وجدى (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

حلو  أنكم طردوا الولد ده بره 

ده مش عاوز يتناقش ولا يحاور ده عاوز يشتم ويهين وبس 


احنا عاوزين اللى عاوز يفهم ويناقش بس 


شاكر تعب محبتكم​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

نكمل الموضوع اخونا عماد ربنا يبارك خدمتك
 .  لا تعترف المسيحية بان هناك ثلاث آلهة ، ولكن اله واحد ( يعقوب 2 : 19).

2.  واضح من العهد القديم والجديد أن الله له ثلاث أقانيم. أن مفهوم الثلاث اقانيم هو منطقي لانه يكشف أن الله مكتفي في ذاته. ونحن كمسيحيين نؤمن أن الله واحد : الأب والابن والروح القدس. أنها ليست مسألة 1 +1 +1=3، ولكنها  1 ×1 ×1=1.

3 .   إن الإيمان بأن يسوع هو ابن الله ليس له علاقة بالمفهوم الجسدي بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة. إن هذا ليس معناه أن الله في وقت ما كان له علاقة جنسية وانجب له ابناً ،  إنما يسوع هو ابن الله منذ الأزل.

4  . وعندما نقول أن يسوع ابن الله نعني انه روحيا كان مع الله منذ البداية ( يوحنا 1 :1). بينما ، في حقبة من الزمن في التاريخ، ولد المسيح بطريقة إعجازية من بشر من خلال السيدة العذراء (متى 2 :1)، ليفدي البشرية الساقطة.

يا ريت حد يكون متعلم من اخوتنا المسلمين يرد وميخلوش جاهل يتكلم تاني علشان منضحكش كتير:smil15::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*الرب يحميكم وشكراً لتعبكم*
*فعلاً موضوع رائع بردودكم القاتلة،ومهما صار *
*سيبقى يسوع المسيح هو الرب*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

انتي بتسمي  التحاور لغة شتيمة وقلت ادب  فالاخ شتم شتايم سافلة فدي لغة التحاور قوللنا


----------



## ASTRO (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*اذا نطق السفيه لا تعره جوابا ربنا يبارك تعبكم فى مخاطبة عقول افراد فقدوا العقول فسقطوا من سمو العقل الى سقطات اللسان*


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: إلى أعزائى المسيحيين*

*بدأ الموضوع بــ أعزّائي*
*وانتهى موضوعه بالسفاهة والشتائم!!!*
*كما قال عنهم المسيح:*
*هم كالقبور، خارجهم أبيض وجميل وباطنهم مملوء كذباً وخداع وكل فساد، مملوء نتانة وعظام، مملوء موتاً وهلاك*
*يارب تهدي جميع المسلمين!*


----------

